# New to me today



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Helmut said:


> Never seen a 3 way service disconnect


Are you talking about a transfer switch? ON-OFF-ON?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Cow said:


> Are you talking about a transfer switch? ON-OFF-ON?



Kinda, it was a service rated On-Off-On disconnect switch.

Up position was for the test motors to run, Center was Off, and down turned power back on to half the plant.

Can only assume, it was done because someone messed up when they wired the place, and the inrush of the large motors was too great.


----------

